# Just acquired apartment - Transfer utility bills into my name?



## irishbogger (7 May 2011)

Hi folks,
As per other thread I have just acquired an apartment and the tenants are moving out at the end of May.

I am a little confused as to what to do re. utility bills

I know there is ESB (obviously) and I think a UPC package in there too 

Now, let's suppose the tenant gets lazy, worst case scenario, what do I need to do?

1) Do I ring the ESB and state that the tenants are moving out on X date, and start billing me from this date on? What if the tenant decides not to pay the last months/whatever length bill - am I liable to pay?

2) Same with UPC - Do I just contact them and state that tenants have moved out on X date, and I want it cancelled? Could I, as landlord, be held liable for any bills? ie. if they didn't fulfill their contact

Thanks folks


----------



## Brown (7 May 2011)

The ESB and Gas will transfer the account into the landlords name.  you will need to 
read both meters with your tenants present.  I get them to sign and agree the readings. Ring both the ESB and Gas with the readings.

Any bills up to this date/reading, are the tenants responsibility.  Both the ESB and Bord Gais will have deposits on hold to cover it..

Sky, UPC etc are the liability of the tenant.


----------



## irishbogger (7 May 2011)

Thanks for the info. 

The tenants will have moved out when I take ownership of the apartment at the end of the month so I won't actually meet them. 

I guess i'll just ring the ESB with the meter reading when I enter the apartment for the first time and go from there? 

I assume i'll have to start an account with the ESB (it's my first place) and send them a deposit?

Nice to know about the UPC - Wonder if I could snaggle a few days free internet/tv out of it


----------



## flossie (9 May 2011)

Careful with meter readings - I moved out of my apartment in November, new tenant (landlord's son) moved in same day. Landlord promised to call Airtricity with final meter readings (yes, i know i should probably have done that, but i was going overseas with work for 5 weeks). Moved into new place over Christmas, and in January i got bill from Airtricity. I called to advise i was no longer there, landlord hadn't given in readings. Luckily i still had them so gave them over the phone but they wouldn't accept that i had moved out from November till January, saying i was responsible. Lots of kerfuffing, i even got landlord to call them and say that i moved out on this date. Still not happy. The new tenant was being very lazy, and even commented to somebody how nice it was having somebody pay the bills (!!! my average bill there was about €500 every 2 months!). Eventually i managed to get him to call and confirm he moved in on the day i moved out and Airtricity said fine, we will send you a revised bill. This is in March, mind. ANhows, DD goes out of my bank, I get a bill AFTER this for €38. Last week i get a letter from debt collection agency to ssay i have been passed onto them. I disputed, saying i had final bill in my hand, monies paid etc. but they had to get Airtricity to confirm i no longer owed them money. This took 4 attempts, despite numerous promises, a looooong email stating if I didn't hear from them in 24 hours i was going to the CER (I had exhausted their complaints procedure).

I think after that essay I am trying to say make sure somebody witnesses the existing tenants taking final meter readings before you send in yours!


----------



## becky (9 May 2011)

Lord Flossie, a nightmare.  I once moved out and had to change ESB to the new tenant.  The landlord asked if he could give the new tenant my number and I ended up getting a PO from the ESB as the previous bill was estimated, it was around €80.

I just transferred the UPC to my new address.


----------



## irishbogger (25 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------

